# Transmision de datos medio infrarrojo



## Weiland (Jun 18, 2008)

por medio de un micro manipulare un motor encendido apagado y velocidad eso ya lo he hecho
mi problema es que el medio sera optico nose si me puedan brindar link con información de como hacerlo

he estado buscando pero no encuentro en si como hacer la transmision

de antemano gracias


----------



## MaMu (Jun 18, 2008)

Busca IrDA.

Saldudos


----------



## Weiland (Jun 18, 2008)

yo me encargo de lo demas hehe solo era falta de documentacion
se te agradece y mucho MaMu


----------

